# Some more video from the Netherlands



## nlkenpo (Oct 16, 2006)

All these were made at a regional annual all style tournament in Utrecht, the Netherlands.

Self defense techniques:




Weapons form




Selfdefense techniques involving weapons




Form 6




 
Comments always welcome of course!!

Marcel


----------



## donald (Nov 30, 2006)

Just flowing from tek to tek was awemazing. I think you guys are really on to something! If I may be so bold as to throw a possible tag onto what you have done. The results of, wait for it , wait for it... PRACTICE!!! What do you think? You guys could travel the globe presenting your skills, and this premise. Could be quite monetarily fufilling!!! Ah go on think about it, and if your interested. Please, give me a ring. Really, I hope you guys had as much fun demonstrating it, as it was to watch.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## nlkenpo (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for your comment. Although I like to travel the globe doing Kenpo, it's always for training with other people and not (yet) so much for demonstrating and/or earning money. Untill now it only costs money LOL.

Hope to meet you sometime, although I wouldn't know whether Ohio would make an interesting travel destination.:mst: 

Bye,
Marcel


----------

